# Throat latch for Teddy Bear/Japanese style head



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I just thought I'd share a video I took a few months ago of me working on Lumi's throat latch, or the connecting point of the jaw to the neck. I find when I take it in really tight it creates a very perky expression, and the head holds its shape better!

This is the finished look:



And here it is about a week later:



Hopefully the video is helpful to any of you who like the style! First I clip and skim with a 15 blade to set the defining line between neck and head, and then finish blending with scissors down the neck and up around the jaw/cheeks. It's a very "cheeky" look! : P Her body has been done with a 3/8 inch snap comb, and the legs and head are just scissored. Happy grooming!


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

So cute, love the groom and the color.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Great video! Lumi 's lanvender color is one of my fav colors! I have to compliment you on her excellent 'table manners!' Good job by both of you!!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Man she has a fabulous neck!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

She is adorable!!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, everyone!



Fluffyspoos said:


> Man she has a fabulous neck!


That is so nice to hear! I sometimes think she has a "ewe neck", but I may be mistaken. Either way, she has a lovely chest, so her neck still looks pretty darn good thanks to the chest it flows into! : )


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I love that head, too!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

O....M....G.... How good is Lumi???!!!!! 

And how good are you wielding those flipping great shears around???!!!  

:jaw:

If I send you the plane fare will you come over and give me some lessons? Or just groom the dogs?? LOL

Fantastic!!


----------



## McStargazer2 (Mar 12, 2014)

I agree with the others about Lumi's manners. I can only hope mine will not squirm. You clip so quickly my guy may just come out looking fabulous if I can find somebody with your skills. Kuddos!!

LOVE the color. That would be fun. Suppose I can't do that on a red (ish) poodle???


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Bravo! I too applaud Lumi's table manners, your skill and your choice of background music. :becky:


----------

